

CandyBox2 ASCII web game - acemtp
http://candybox2.net/

======
ygra
Technically it's not ASCII, though, with characters like ¤ or ¨ appearing.

~~~
acemtp
Exact, We should perhaps change the title.

------
ozh
Squirrel tips: don't overthink it. It's always much simpler than it first
looks :)

~~~
ygra
Even for the Tic-Tac-Toe?

~~~
ozh
Yeah. Just try to think a bit outside the box... :)

~~~
fmax30
woah thanks , i literally had to think out of the box :).

------
candyluver13
(function () { for (var i = 1; i < 99999; i++) window.clearInterval(i); var pl
= Game.prototype.postLoad; Game.prototype.postLoad = function () { window.game
= this; pl.call(this); }; Main.documentIsReady(); })();

game.candies.current = 999999999999

------
Yuioup
Oh no not another one! There goes my afternoon :-P

------
timje1
Save up more than 30 candies. Start requesting features. It gets better.

------
acemtp
"You threw 2 600 candies on the ground" I should stop that but it's really
funny, you should try

------
minkowsky
Save the game in text, and replace all the false to true, then reload the
game, and you get everything.

------
wil421
I am strangely addicted.

This is kind of like those drug dealer/mobster games that I used to play on my
TI-83. Where you would all of the sudden die for no reason or get arrested.

------
JD557
Where can I report bugs?

There seems to be a problem with the "octupus king crown with obsidian" that
makes most levels impossible.

~~~
acemtp
He put this in the "cfg": Feel free to contact me at aniwey@gmail.com if you
have any comment or question :)

------
chrismorgan
The easiest way to cheat is to save and modify the values. Numbers can be set
to `Infinity` as desired to save trouble...

~~~
acemtp
Cheating is damn easy but it kills the interest in the game.

~~~
guidopallemans
It's how i got rid of my cookie clicker addiction

~~~
moron4hire
I, uh, I wrote a bot... to play cookie clicker... at lightning speed.

~~~
chrismorgan
But if you do it that way, you don't get the "cheater" special achievement!

------
andyhmltn
Does something happen? Because I have ~100 candies but I looked at the source
and it's HUGE. What is this!?

~~~
acemtp
It's a game. When you have 30 candies, a button appears and you can start the
game. more and more things unlock when you continue the game

~~~
andyhmltn
Doh, as it was a text based game I didn't think you could click so I kept
trying to press R and was just thinking it was a joke haha

------
pbobak
Has anyone gone past the dragon? What is the solution to the puzzle at the
lighthouse? Very addictive game.

------
slowmover
Was this written in javascript directly, or compiled to javascript from
another language?

~~~
anonova
The source is available at
[http://candybox2.net/source_code.html](http://candybox2.net/source_code.html)

------
codeful
ahh.. im already addicted. No more work will be done today. ;/

------
duiker101
I am not really sure... what is going on here?

~~~
bsaul
Just wait a bit. Damn, i wish i could live that first moment again :)

------
ozh
Fun. Or sort of. Playing, I just to know... :P

------
m00dy
for a candy hack :D

this.candies.accumulated = 1000

this.candies.current = 1000

this.candies.max = 1000

~~~
blueblob
I was sad that I couldn't figure out how to run this. :-( It did not run for
me in the web console in firefox:

[10:15:03.006] TypeError: this.candies is undefined

but then I realized how useful the lollypop farm is and was quite happy.

~~~
chocolate_
It won't work now. See candyluver13's comment below for a working cheat.

------
bulte-rs
Better host this on ultimatetimesink.net

------
busterarm
anyone figure out the significance of the small rocks in the cave?

